# Hinge mortiseing jig



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi I was woundering if any one knew of a good hinge mortising jig for a router that can handle multiple sizes


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a Porter Cable that I've used for years. It does mulitple sizes and square and round corner hinges. Was around $20. If you have lots of doors to do Porter Cable makes a nicer model but it'll set you back more $$$


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

It's easy to make your own as well. But the Porter Cable works well, and is fairly cheap.


----------



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

does anyone have plans to make one?


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know for what type of hinge; but if its for doors; as in house doors then you can find a good repeatable jig at
"Norfield tool.com" they are in chico,ca,tools for prehang door companies


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Look at the Mortise Pal. A bit expensive but a good store bought jig I suspect. It is completely adjustable.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I own a Mortise Pal and like it very much, but it would not work for making door hinge mortises.

I always make my own jig for hinge mortises. It's very easy to do and I see no need for any plans to make them.

I use a simple piece of plywood and make two cuts in from the side with a band saw. The distance between the outside of the cuts is according to this formula -

Distance between the outside of the cuts = H+BU-BI

where H = width of hinge
BI = Diameter of bit 
BU = diameter of bushing

I usually use a 3/8" bit and a 1/2" bushing.

I make the cuts a little deeper than I think I will need and then make a cut across the ends to form a square.

I set the hinge in place and place the plywood in place such that the gap on all 3 sides is equal to 1/2 of BU-BI and I make a pencil mark on the back underside along the edge of the door.

I then clamp a 2×2 on the underside of the plywood along that edge and screw it to the plywood from the top. Keep the screw heads away from where your router base will be.

Then clamp the 2×2 to the door at each end and cut your mortise.

I can make one of these in less than 5 minutes. I usually don't keep the jig for future projects because I can make another very easily.

Note 1 - Sometimes, I don't bother with the 2×2. I just screw the plywood directly into the edge of the door temporarily. No one will notice those screw holes (especially if I fill them with wood filler).

Note 2 - If the hinge has square corners, finish the corners with a chisel.


----------



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

I am making boxes and making my own wooden hinges and they vary in size for every project so something adjustable would be nice I saw the video for this one that is a homemade http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/74/videos/using-the-hinge-mortising-jig/ but i couldn't find the plans here is one that rockler sells but it seems a bit pricy http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2290


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Guss, Making your own jig is not that hard. I mentioned the Porter Cable because it comes with a nifty router bit that will cut a sqaure corner, no chisel required when used with the adjustable jig. Comes in handy when you're doing the larger commercial doors hinges. I think that you can buy the PC router bit alone as a replacement bit.


----------



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

is this the one you are talking about on the right http://www.door.cc/How-To-Hang-A-Door.html. how small of hinges will the porter cable do?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

the model 59370 is the one I'm using these days. A 3" hinge is as small as it'll do.


----------



## Critter (Nov 13, 2011)

Not sure if it is what you are looking for, but if you want to build one yourself, I have a set of plans that I could send you. [email protected]


----------



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

ya ill take a look at it


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Woodsmith mag has a pretty neat one that you can get free plans for from here. You just have to signup for thier weekly tips in your e-mail to acces them, and there is no charge to sign .
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/episodes/season4/409/


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

+1 on the WOODSMITH jig … I built one and use it with a BOSCH COLT … it is dead on accurate.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i have used most commercial jigs
and although they are good
they cost to much for me 
so i make my own
http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/22313


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought the blue one from Rockler. Works for me.


----------

